# Modifier LT or RT for Fingers - We dont know which finger the surgeon



## fredcpc (Dec 17, 2012)

We dont know which finger the surgeon operated on, but we know which hand. Can we use LT or RT modifier for fingers?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 17, 2012)

*No*

Just as with assigning codes, you assign modifiers to the highest level of specificity.   You will either need to ask the surgeon for the specific finger(s) or review the record again to find it.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 17, 2012)

*Modifier LT or RT for fingers*

The surgeon was a temp, so we cant get that answer. So if I code "left finger" as LT, according the specificity rule, is correct? 

Thanx for the help.


----------



## ckmiotek (Dec 20, 2012)

There are certain CPT codes that correspond to fingers and others that correspond to hands. If the CPT code you are using is regarding fingers then you will need the digit modifier, LT/RT is not enough. If the code is for hand then LT/RT is ok. Is there no operative report? How about the patients chart, there must be somewhere in the chart where the doctor has indictated the patient's problem (i.e. patient came in with left long finger pain)?


----------

